# *waves*



## Red Baroness (May 21, 2007)

Hey guys. Just an old b***h of an eagle stoppin by to say hello and checkin' out your forums.

Some of you might remember me linked with LuftwaffeOberst of CFS3 sound fame. Yep, same Red Baroness. 

Just doin some research on Oberst Walter Oesau, trying to find information on my Hauer cousins in the Luftwaffe, might be sharing my evil cartoons with y'all later on if there be a place for that. Right now, I' think I'll head to bed and peruse your fine forums in the (later) mornin.

Take care!

Red


----------



## Bf109_g (May 21, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum, Red!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Why do you wish you were in Wiesbaden? There are much nicer places here in Germany. I did do a flight up to Wiesbaden a few months back.


----------



## Red Baroness (May 21, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Why do I want to live there? Well, my family originally came from there! I'm only 4 generations from it too, so I heard all the tales from my great-grandfather about the homeland, who heard it from his father, who came over on the boat to Ellis Island. It would be nice to return to the hometown that my family had their roots.

Barring that, though, a nice stay in Meldorf wouldn't be out of the question *wink wink*

~Red


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2007)

Wiesbaden has become very big and industrial. It is right outside of Frankfurt Germany. Here is a pic when I flew a mission up to Wiesbaden last August (wow that has been way more than a few months  Ive been out of the Army for quite some time now). It is hard to make anything out because we were landing just as the sun was coming up.

Have you been to Germany before? I have a thread about Bavaria (which I need to post some more pics in now) that you can check out to see the beauty of this region.


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2007)

Hallo RB !!!
Greetings from Poland


----------



## DOUGRD (May 22, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Why do you wish you were in Wiesbaden? There are much nicer places here in Germany. I did do a flight up to Wiesbaden a few months back.



Easy there Hoss, my dear little granddaughter (Who my wife and I have raised since she was three months old) was born there! And that's where I first drank that Pils I told you about.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 23, 2007)

Yeah but Wiesbaden is too much of a city. The area around it is okay but Frankfurt and the area around is too large.


----------



## DOUGRD (May 23, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeah but Wiesbaden is too much of a city. The area around it is okay but Frankfurt and the area around is too large.



That's very true. Rudesheim is real nice but very much the tourist trap. But that's OK because watching the tourists while you're having a Pils is half the fun. All in all though, from what I've seen of Germany so far I still like Bavaria with its snow capped mountains and forests best.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2007)

I agree. I live in Bavaria and love it.


----------



## Erich (May 24, 2007)

yep, especially if your riding a bike following a nice looking lady with a bod to match ~


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2007)

I thought you never followed, Erich.


----------



## Haztoys (May 25, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> I thought you never followed, Erich.



He's not following ..He's stocking her.. Stocking is not following..


----------



## Heinz (May 25, 2007)

Hey there, 
welcome


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 25, 2007)

Haztoys said:


> He's not following ..He's stocking her.. Stocking is not following..



Its *stalking* not stocking. Stockings are things that women wear or you hang from the wall at Christmas time to have goodies put in them....


----------



## Concorde247 (May 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum

from the UK.


----------



## Heinz (May 25, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Its *stalking* not stocking. Stockings are things that women wear or you hang from the wall at Christmas time to have goodies put in them....


----------



## Red Baroness (Feb 27, 2008)

gee thanks guys, sorry I've been away for a long time. Lot of things. Met Walter Schuck last June at Reading, can't go see him this year, as I'm going to be a mom around that time.

Anywhere in Germany where there's not a lot of %^*^ snow would be great; we have had over 8 feet in about a month here in Upstate NY.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 28, 2008)

We have only had snow for about a week here and that was back in December. Been warm ever since.

Congrats on your pregnancy.


----------



## A4K (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome back Baroness!

And an early congrats on the baby!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2008)

Good Morning, Red. Welcome to the forum...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome back Red. Hope you can stay around a while this time. 

Oh.........congrats on you being a "mommy-to-be".


----------



## Red Baroness (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks guys! My friend who lives in Hamburg says it was only cold for a little bit this year; feh. Of course, my other friend in Poland says it has been weird weather over there, cold, warm, cold.

Little "Walter" (I think we're having a boy, Pete thinks otherwise - we have a bet going. XD XD) is doing great, he kicks the snot out of me if I don't get him his coffee when I wake up - he hears the coffee machine and really starts going. LOL

This is building season for my husband, so on the weekends he's working on his 1/6 scale Hangar 9 J-3 cub. I'll start a new thread in the personal forums and post up some pics of it, and him in his new re-enactment uniform - I'm waiting to work on mine when I'm back down to the teenage weight. XD (which might take a bit - so it's tracht for me until then! )


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome red great to have you here


----------



## Red Baroness (Feb 28, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 28, 2008)

Frau Baroness, Hello again and tell me in what part of "upstate New York" do you and your husband reside? I was born and raised in Kenmore, a northern suburb of Buffalo about twenty minutes from the Falls.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 29, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Its *stalking* not stocking. Stockings are things that women wear or you hang from the wall at Christmas time to have goodies put in them....



Mostly women wear them, but in West Hollywood, you never know...

Welcome aboard Red. Congrats on the coming little one. Births announcements have been happening a lot around here lately.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 1, 2008)

G'day Red enjoy your stay on site


----------



## plan_D (Mar 3, 2008)

WELCOME ! From the United Kingdom of ... urh... well, I don't know what this place is anymore - but hello !


----------

